# Подскажите что за аппарат



## Виталий Дунав (4 Авг 2021)

Нашёл на продажу в интернете такой аккордеон, по словам продовца weltmeister stella с 15 регистрами, перерыл весь интернет не могу найти информацию о нем.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Авг 2021)

Таких Стелл заводских нет. Это самоделка. Насколько она хороша- попросите продавца фото потрохов.
По внешней части разруха полная. Всё не родное и корявое).


----------



## vev (4 Авг 2021)

Виталий Дунав,

по фото это просто рухлядь и подходить к ней я бы не советовал. Да, когда-то в прошлой жизни это была Стелла, но это было в прошлом тысячелетии, судя по картинке
Стелла ни при каком раскладе не может иметь 15 регистров. Она изначально прямодечная. Ажурка и регистровая машинка - самоделка самого низкого пошиба. Ну а отсутствие куска левого полукорпуса сразу превращает эти дрова в дрова в квадрате


----------



## РОДИС (5 Авг 2021)

Продавец - аферист ! Были случаи , когда родители (соблазнившись низкой ценой) , покупали на Авито советский аккордеон с эмблемой " Weltmeister"


----------



## Виталий Дунав (5 Авг 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Виталий Дунав,
> 
> по фото это просто рухлядь и подходить к ней я бы не советовал. Да, когда-то в прошлой жизни это была Стелла, но это было в прошлом тысячелетии, судя по картинке
> Стелла ни при каком раскладе не может иметь 15 регистров. Она изначально прямодечная. Ажурка и регистровая машинка - самоделка самого низкого пошиба. Ну а отсутствие куска левого полукорпуса сразу превращает эти дрова в дрова в квадрате


На счет ремонта я не боюсь, руки из правильного места ростут. Мне интиресно что внутри находится.



РОДИС написал(а):


> Продавец - аферист ! Были случаи , когда родители (соблазнившись низкой ценой) , покупали на Авито советский аккордеон с эмблемой " Weltmeister"


Сам корпус от стэлы, в этом я на 100% уверен, вчера закончил ремонт такого же разбитого 4-х голосного аккордеона. Если не врут регистры то на этом стоит 5 голосов, или я что-то не так понял?


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2021)

Виталий Дунав, 

Если Вы видели, как устроена обычная 4-х полосная Стелла, то Ваш вопрос про 5-й голос не понятен... Куда его там можно вставить? Как и зачем?
Ну и присмотритесь к обозначениям на этой "регистровой машинке"... Где там намек на пятиголосие?


----------



## Виталий Дунав (5 Авг 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Виталий Дунав,
> 
> Если Вы видели, как устроена обычная 4-х полосная Стелла, то Ваш вопрос про 5-й голос не понятен... Куда его там можно вставить? Как и зачем?
> Ну и присмотритесь к обозначениям на этой "регистровой машинке"... Где там намек на пятиголосие?


Я сам сейчас стою в ступоре и думаю как такое возможно воплотить в реальность


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Авг 2021)

Виталий Дунав написал(а):


> я не боюсь, руки из правильного места ростут


Вот этими руками и заработать на нормальный инструмент, а не вляпываться в помоечные дровищи)…. . Ажурка- от детской игры, а клавиши регистров зэки делали из расклёпанных пятаков. Точки- это кому сколько лет осталось кочумать… .


----------



## Виталий Дунав (5 Авг 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Вот этими руками и заработать на нормальный инструмент, а не вляпываться в помоечные дровищи)…. . Ажурка- от детской игры, а клавиши регистров зэки делали из расклёпанных пятаков. Точки- это кому сколько лет осталось кочумать… .


----------

